# No ConnectedDrive for North America?



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Used the BMW Remote app yesterday and kept getting the attached message about "Secret Knowledge" needing to be activated at the ConnectedDrive portal. Yet after going to the BMW ConnectedDrive portal here: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/technology/connecteddrive/2013/index.html

Clicking Login displays a page to select your region yet there is nothing for North America and the world map is not clickable.

Is there no portal for NA?

I had 2 bars of LTE when it was failing. The App is working fine today at home but if it's unreliable, what's the use?


----------



## kdttocs (Nov 9, 2013)

Same here. Just trying to figure out how to get ConnectDrive working and no North Amreica.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Connected Drive and BMW APPS*



kdttocs said:


> Same here. Just trying to figure out how to get ConnectDrive working and no North Amreica.


The developers for this feature have been hired by Washington and are the architects for Affordable Healthcare. Good luck getting this technology feature functional on this continent anytime during your lifetime :dunno:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ErnestHouse said:


> Used the BMW Remote app yesterday and kept getting the attached message about "Secret Knowledge" needing to be activated at the ConnectedDrive portal. Yet after going to the BMW ConnectedDrive portal here: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/insights/technology/connecteddrive/2013/index.html
> 
> Clicking Login displays a page to select your region yet there is nothing for North America and the world map is not clickable.
> 
> ...




The application is quite clear: *ConnectedDrive Portal is UK-only. *

BMW Remote issues must be addressed to BMW Assist in the USA.


----------



## kdttocs (Nov 9, 2013)

You're incorrect on 2 points.

1 - Nothing is quite clear about being UK Only at bmw-connecteddrive.com.
2 - It is not UK only. Go to the site and you will see you can select Asia and Middle East.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

kdttocs said:


> You're incorrect on 2 points.
> 
> 1 - Nothing is quite clear about being UK Only at bmw-connecteddrive.com.
> 2 - It is not UK only. Go to the site and you will see you can select Asia and Middle East.


Look at the BMW Remote *App* login, *not *at the ConnectedDrive _site_.


----------



## kdttocs (Nov 9, 2013)

Seriously not trying to be a pain but there's nothing in the app on my phone either. You must be seeing a UK version of the App. ConnectedDrive is definitely all over Europe (not just UK), Asia, Mid-East and North America. There's plenty of info on ConnectedDrive in North America.

I ended up at the site because the credentials the dealer says they set my login to aren't working. I wanted to see if I could reset the pass before I had to contact the Dealer to sort out.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

Before this gets too far off topic, I see my original post was missing the attachment. I've attached it. The message says to enable Secret Knowledge at the ConnectedDrive portal. I was in NA at the time. As for the BMW Remote app login, it prompts for a pin. Period. Anyway, the message I got appears to be a region specific message and not for my region.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ErnestHouse said:


> Before this gets too far off topic, I see my original post was missing the attachment. I've attached it. The message says to enable Secret Knowledge at the ConnectedDrive portal. I was in NA at the time. As for the BMW Remote app login, it prompts for a pin. Period. Anyway, the message I got appears to be a region specific message and not for my region.


That's a mistake ... you must contact BMW Assist in the USA. The Connected Portal is not for the USA.

BMW Remote for the USA have been thru some changes in the last year -no more remote unlocking, for example- so I would not be surprised that the app itself got mixed up with the Euro version in one of the updated versions.


----------



## rrodfa2 (Aug 6, 2013)

They ruined the app on the last update, remote unlocking was one of the most useful features.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## keshaua (Feb 6, 2014)

so when the app is gonna be working???


----------



## rlmesq (Jun 29, 2012)

keshaua said:


> so when the app is gonna be working???


Thread Necromancy! The last entry before yours was a year ago.

Fortunately, ConnectedDrive and My BMW Remote for Android are both available and working in the USA (but I'm not certain if that's just the lower 48).


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Same error message here about the 'SecretKnowledge" on the My BMW Rmote US version. 
The previous version I was able to log in but directed me to update. 
ConnectedDrive works fine when I have my phone plugged in. 

My BMW Remote US does not work pass this screen message while connected to vehicle or not.


----------



## CSBUFFS420 (Mar 22, 2015)

Old post but wanted to see if I could clear anything up as it took a lot of searching for me to find this out. The Secret Word, Code Word, Secret Knowledge was the "password" you would have given the dealer when they setup BMW assist. (According to BMWs website). You should have also confirmed the password when pressing the SOS button as a test. Also the Connected Drive portal for the USA will be available spring 2015. No specific date set yet. I know the form is old but the BMW remote app does exist on the U.S. version of iTunes and still has all the features such as Unlock/Lock, Flash Lights, Honk Horn, Turn On air circulation, and you can use it to send an address to your Navi. I'm only posting this because this was the top search in Google when I searched BMW Connected drive USA portal. Hopefully this will help someone else! :thumbup:


----------

